# 300WM BAR shoots consistantly low



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Got a used BAR 300WM from Gander in Fargo this last summer, I know, that's the first mistake, and it shoots way low, even at 25yds. I have tried 3 different scopes, Burris Sig, B&L 4000, and old Denver Redfield. I put the B&L on a different rifle, and it works fine there. What are the possible causes for this condition. First I suppose could be a bent barrel. He and I both tried cleaning it, and there is a lot of copper fouling in the barrel. We both got a lot out, but I'm sure there is more in there yet. I had him check the crown and he touched it up a bit. I've tried 3 differnet bullet weights, 150, 165, and 180. Could copper fouling or a bad crown cause decent groups that are consistantly low or would the groups be all over the place? Or is it something I haven't thought about? Any help would be appreciated.

Edit
Adjustment is maxed as high as it will go, all three scopes.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Bad copper fouling would produce inconsistant results, like you said, all over the place. When you say consistant, do you mean you are getting good groups, just low, reguardless of how you adjust your scope?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

That pretty much sums it up. Didn't do an official grouping, but seems OK, Just run out of adjustment trying to get it up where it belongs. Closest I can get it is 7" to a foot low at 25yds.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

canted base on the wrong way maybe?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Burris single piece, dovetail front, two screws in back. Though I haven't considered the base may be bad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your base is bad or the barrel to action is not concentric. A gunsmith can face your action, match your barrel, and recut your chamber, but it would be cheaper to shim the rear of your base if your scope doesn't have enough adjustment. The other thing you could do is check with Ken Farrel and see if they make a 20 degree or 30 degree forward cant. I use one for long range shooting. I have one inch down adjustment, and 57 inches up.


----------

